# OEM fog lights



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone know where I can get a set of OEM fog lights for my '91 240sx....Looks like the one in the pic below:








Please PM or e-mail me back @ [email protected]. with any info.
Thanks,
KEN


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

TRUSE-R said:


> I was wondering if anyone know where I can get a set of OEM fog lights for my '91 240sx....Looks like the one in the pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Those are Canadian driving lights. Not Fog lights
2) The " OEM " fogs are by BOSCH and can be bought at any NISSAN Dealer.
They set within the air dam and mount to the lip support bar.
OK :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

OooO..u got served!!!j/k..


----------

